# PVR 721 or 522



## gator2 (Jun 7, 2003)

I have been thinking about purchasing a 721 for the past few weeks but I have been holding off to see when the 522 will be released. I would rather have the 522 but I dont want to wait forever ( I notice that the 522 has been pictured on the Dish Network Team Summit website for the past 2 years and it still is not released) I called Dish and the CSR had never even heard of the 522....but then again they had never heard the 721 was originally supposed to have internet capabilities either...so I guess Charlie has dropped that idea too. Last question.....has anyone found the 721 on the 'net for less than $329.99(thesatelliteguy)? 721 or wait?


----------



## UpOnTheMountain (Mar 24, 2002)

If you don't need to purchase, then by all means wait. You are likely to getter a better price that way.
If instead you don't need a second room off of the same box, but do need the ability to record two shows at one time, then get the 721 now. Despite the complaints you may see here and elsewhere, don't forget that there are many, many more people that are quite satisfied. Including myself !
The 522 is a different animal than the 721. One is for single user, the other is optimized for two users. You should study the specs and decide which features are the best fit for you.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I also recommend waiting if you can. The 522 may be cheaper than the 721 and the 721 may reduce in price after the 522 is released.


----------



## Bill D (May 11, 2002)

Depends on what you are looking for, Do you have a need for two different shows in 2 rooms or are you just looking for the cheapest two tuner PVR. The 721 has a larger HD and UHF remote, the 522's UHF remote is only for the 2nd room, main room is IR only. Since I assume the 522 will be based on the 501's platform and the 721 has it's own, there may be differences in how they work as well.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

The 721 does have a much better user interface. If it gets the internet in the future that would also be a plus.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Both have a 120GB hard drive.


----------

